# A place in the sun (Cyprus)



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

New episode: 20/05/21 A Place in the Sun (TV Series) | Radio Times


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Glad to see it - have always thought that Cyprus is very underrepresented on the show

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

A few years ago Fantasy homes by the sea filmed in Cyprus. Every property they showed the clients, including the million pound one was on our books. The clients then decided to put in an offer on one of them but we had sold it about an hour earlier.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

And ... there's more: A Place in the Sun Season 2021 | Radio Times


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Makes me laugh when they say "the all year round sun". They obviously havn't been to Cyprus in the winter.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Episodes bloopers: Matt LeBlanc, Stephen Mangan and Tamsin Greig outtakes from season 4 | Radio Times


Episodes series 4 outtakes



www.radiotimes.com





*Kapparis *


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

And ... there's more: 

Jasmine Harman guides Sue and Pete as they embark on a house-hunting quest to Cyprus, in the region of Paphos on the west coast of the island.

A Place in the Sun (TV Series) | Radio Times


----------

